# Nice Little Job



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Me & Tim did this the past few days. I like the living room. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Show em what I was doing as you were working.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> Show em what I was doing as you were working.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Good one Homey:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

That was hilarious! :laughing:

Beautiful work! Yeah.. love that living room , nice job!

So, is it just the two of you that does the work or do you have helpers?


J


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> That was hilarious! :laughing:
> 
> ...


Two at the moment, Let one go a few months ago and just fired another one. Wiped the slate clean and starting with new. We'll be picking up a few more in the very near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I was just curious. Not sure how many businesses are out there where two owners do all the work, no employees or helpers. It's just me and my partner here. 

Thanks 

J


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Two at the moment, Let one go a few months ago and just fired another one. Wiped the slate clean and starting with new. We'll be picking up a few more in the very near future.


Just the two of us, we can make it if we try
Just the two of us, (Just the two of us)
Just the two of us, painting castles in the sky
Just the two of us, just you and I.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I was just curious. Not sure how many businesses are out there where two owners do all the work, no employees or helpers. It's just me and my partner here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J


For some reason we get more done & of alot better quality in less time when it's just us 2 than when we have 4-5 people.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

JMCP said:


> For some reason we get more done & of alot better quality in less time when it's just us 2 than when we have 4-5 people.



Law of Diminishing Returns....

For those who will say WHAT...

In Economics *diminishing returns* is also called *diminishing marginal returns* or the *law of diminishing returns*. According to this relationship, in a production system with fixed and variable inputs (say factory size and labor), beyond some point, each additional unit of variable input yields less and less additional output. :blink::yes:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

HomeGuard.... That was COOL...


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

I just laughed so hard it hurt after watching that video, its better without sound i think. :notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Law of Diminishing Returns....
> 
> For those who will say WHAT...
> 
> In Economics *diminishing returns* is also called *diminishing marginal returns* or the *law of diminishing returns*. According to this relationship, in a production system with fixed and variable inputs (say factory size and labor), beyond some point, each additional unit of variable input yields less and less additional output. :blink::yes:


 
Actually, the phenomenon is referred to as "difusion of responsibility", meaning that given a fixed scope of work, the more people you introduce to the situation beyond the optimum number, the less initiative each takes and the less accountable they want to be. 

In practical terms, if I know that I have a day of work that would be challenging for 2 people to complete in a day, but comfortable for 3, I would prefer to put 2 on it and see them rise to the occasion.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

two journeymen, and one apprentice,,,,,nice and manageable

you can do less work and make more money


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Two people is one more than I have right now! :help:I have some temp help, but I don't take on that much at a time that I can't handle on my own. I don't have time, or the inclination, to teach someone right now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brush and Roller;28028 I don't have time said:


> Its never a good time to train. You just have to do it. It pays off. There comes a point when you cant do it all yourself everyday without working 12 hour days to do all the business side as well.


----------

